# Atlas turntable and AIU



## gsgoss1 (Mar 20, 2020)

I purchased the DCS Companion book. In the book it states the AIU can be used to control the movement
of the turntable. I understand most of the diagram. But I am confused on how to connect the diodes. Are
the diodes solder together before setting the leads into ACC 1 (1 and2) and ACC 2 (IN)?


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

Can you scan the diagram for us?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I control my Atlas turntable using the Lionel SC2, should be a similar situation. I use two relay channels to control the TT direction, each channel activates a DPDT relay to supply the correct polarity for direction control.


----------



## gsgoss1 (Mar 20, 2020)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I control my Atlas turntable using the Lionel SC2, should be a similar situation. I use two relay channels to control the TT direction, each channel activates a DPDT relay to supply the correct polarity for direction control.


Thanks ggj.


----------



## gsgoss1 (Mar 20, 2020)

I do not own this photo. Do you connect with solder or keep them separate?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)




----------

